# When does a mini mare usually go back into heat after being bred?



## Arianna (Jun 12, 2022)

I bred 2 mares recently a couple of times and its been about 2 to 3 weeks since then and no signs of heat.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Jul 6, 2022)

Usually every 21 days , then in heat for between. 3-7 days


----------

